
Ask HN: What are the best blog posts on navigating the acquisition process? - gnicholas
So far I&#x27;ve found Brad Feld&#x27;s series on Letters of Intent [1] and AllBusiness.com&#x27;s series on Negotiating Acquisition Letters Of Intent [2].<p>Brad&#x27;s series is now over a decade old, so it would be useful to find out what trends or conventions may have changed in recent years. I found the AllBusiness series to be very good, though having never read anything on their site before and don&#x27;t know how reliable their guidance is.<p>I&#x27;ve found a couple other standalone articles [3, 4] related to LOIs or term sheet negotiation (which has some similar aspects), but would be interested to hear what resources others might suggest.<p>1: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.feld.com&#x2F;archives&#x2F;category&#x2F;term-sheet&#x2F;page&#x2F;12<p>2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.allbusiness.com&#x2F;negotiating-an-acquisition-letter-of-intent-23776-1.html<p>3: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;billburnham.blogs.com&#x2F;burnhamsbeat&#x2F;2008&#x2F;04&#x2F;5-keys-to-maste.html<p>4: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.allbusiness.com&#x2F;22-mistakes-made-by-sellers-in-ma-transactions-22061-1.html&#x2F;6
======
bfeld
Lots of updates in the book I wrote with Jason Mendelson titled Venture Deals
- [http://amzn.to/2mbB6jW](http://amzn.to/2mbB6jW)

~~~
gnicholas
Wow, right from the horse's mouth. Terrific!

